# Italian Lasagna -The real deal from an Italian Michelin Star Chef from Parma



## indaswamp (Jan 4, 2022)

Use the auto translate function on Youtube...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2022)

Man thats some work.  Sure looks good.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 5, 2022)

That is how I make Lasagna as well. I make the ragu and bechmel from scratch. My pasta machine is broken right now, so I usually buy local made pasta. My family is from the Parma region and this is the Lasagna I grew up eating.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks very good. Funny a lot of people feel that it needs to be swamped in mozzarella, myself included. My mom used to use Ricotta as well. And I never considered using a grinder for veggies. Very interesting.


----------



## forktender (Jan 5, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Looks very good. Funny a lot of people feel that it needs to be swamped in mozzarella, myself included. My mom used to use Ricotta as well. And I never considered using a grinder for veggies. Very interesting.


Steve, the video is of the northern Italy style Lasagna it's good stuff, but I prefer the Sicilian or southern Italian style of cooking. Which is like you described, mozzarella and ricotta cheese and chopped flat leaf parsley mixed in the ricotta. It's not a right or wrong deal, it's like the bean or no bean chili deal we have here in the US.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 5, 2022)

Yep Forktender...a lot of foods in Italy are regional and lasagna is no different. When I started making salami, I went looking for original authentic regional recipes. Very difficult to track down as even within the region there are variations of the same salami. Unless there is a P.D.O. designation....


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2022)

Interesting video. It's not the way I make lasagna but the veggie prep gave me some ideas I may use.

My mother's family was from Southern Italy. She made lasagna that was very soupy and would not keep its structure when portioning. Her sauce was all tomatoes with onion, garlic, and herbs. It was very thin, which I understand is common for the Calabria region.

Once I started cooking for myself at university, I decided I wanted a thicker sauce. After I perfected that, it was time to try lasagna. In separate containers I put my 4 hour sauce,  browned ground chuck, browned sausage, ricotta, mozzarella, and parmesan cheese. The key for me to structure was using uncooked or lightly blanched noodles.

My parents visited us a few years into our marriage. I made lasagna. My mom took one bite and said, "Son, this is better than mine." I've been making it that way ever since. It's no Michelin star, but it was the best compliment I could have ever received.

Hmm, going shopping today. Might have to make a lasagna soon.

Edit: I occasionally add fresh spinach and sweet basil to each layer. The flavors are very subtle and add a nice bit of color. 

I've also made a white lasagna with no tomatoes, but it does include the spinach and basil. It's a completely different taste experience.


----------

